# I thought he would have arrived



## Marigold

Hello, 
Can anyone help me with this please.
I'm not sure whether to use the conditional or the subjunctive in this sentance:
"I thought he would have come yesterday"
My attempt with the conditional is:
"Pensavo che sarebbe venuto ieri"
Could anyone confirm this for me please?
Thank you very much!


----------



## infinite sadness

Marigold said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone help me with this please.
> I'm not sure whether to use the conditional or the subjunctive in this sentance:
> "I thought he would have come yesterday"
> My attempt with the conditional is:
> "Pensavo che sarebbe venuto ieri"
> Could anyone confirm this for me please?
> Thank you very much!


Yes, it is esatto.


----------



## Marigold

Thank you Infinite Sadness! I always find the conditional quite tricky...


----------



## fdelnero

HI.

Is it right if I say:
"I thought he would arrive yesterday"

Thanks


----------



## Roo Boy

"I thought he would arrive yesterday" 

è corretto ma:

"I thought _that _he would arrive yesterday" 

è meglio.

Per esempio,

"I thought (that) he would arrive yesterday but he arrived this morning"

Si puo dire in Italiano "Pensavo che arriverebbe ieri ma è arrivato stamattina"?


----------



## Parergon

Roo Boy said:


> "I thought he would arrive yesterday"
> 
> è corretto ma:
> 
> "I thought _that _he would arrive yesterday"
> 
> è meglio.
> 
> Per esempio,
> 
> "I thought (that) he would arrive yesterday but he arrived this morning"
> 
> Si può dire in Italiano "Pensavo che arriverebbe ieri, ma è arrivato stamattina"?



In Italian you may say: Pensavo che sarebbe arrivato ieri, ma è arrivato questa mattina.


----------



## reveur78

Come posso tradurre 
"non sapevo che sarebbero venuti" ?
Per esempio "ho preso un taxi perche' non sapevo che sarebbero venuti a prendermi"

Io ho 2 ipotesi:
1) I took a cab because *I didn't know they would come* to pick me up
2) I took a cab because *I dint't know they were coming  *to pick me up

Quale suona meglio?


----------



## Parergon

Aggiungo una domanda: non è il caso di usare *I had taken a cab* – (poichè questa azione avviene prima temporalmente del non aver pensato)?


----------



## reveur78

A rigore penso che l'aver preso il taxi sia la conseguenza del fatto di non aver saputo che sarebbero venuti, quindi in un certo senso viene "dopo"

Secondo me funziona meglio I took a cab, ma aspettiamo i madrelingua


----------



## Parergon

Ok, quindi sarebbe il caso opposto? I took the cab / I hadn't thought... 

Hai ragione: aspettiamo i nativi.


----------



## TimLA

"ho preso un taxi perche' non sapevo che sarebbero venuti a prendermi"

I took a cab because *I didn't know they would come* to pick me up (sarebbero venuti)
I took a cab because *I didn't know they were coming *to pick me up (erano venuti? venivano?)
I took a cab because *I didn't know they might come *to pick me up (forse venivano? )
I took a cab because *I didn't know they might be coming *to pick me up (forse stavano andati?)
I took a cab because *I didn't know they could come *to pick me up (erano in grado di...)
I took a cab because *I didn't know that*...

Tutti sono più o meno ugale...ma ci sono sottigliezze.

I took a cab because *I didn't know they would come* to pick me up.
(I didn't think "they" were able to pick me up - I didn't know that they made the arrangements)

I took a cab because *I didn't know they were coming *to pick me up.
("They" drove to your house and you were already gone)

I took a cab because *I didn't know they might come *to pick me up.
("They" would have come, but I didn't ask them)

I took a cab because *I didn't know they might be coming *to pick me up.
("They" were waiting to hear from me, but I didn't call them to ask for a ride)

I took a cab because *I didn't know they could come *to pick me up.
(I didn't know that they had a car, and were able to pick me up)

I took a cab because *I didn't know that*...
(same as above, just with "that")


----------



## Roo Boy

reveur78 said:


> Come posso tradurre
> "non sapevo che sarebbero venuti" ?
> Per esempio "ho preso un taxi perche' non sapevo che sarebbero venuti a prendermi"
> 
> Io ho 2 ipotesi:
> 1) I took a cab because *I didn't know they would come* to pick me up
> 2) I took a cab because *I dint't know they were coming  *to pick me up
> 
> Quale suona meglio?



Secondo me, le traduzioni migliori sono:

"I took a cab because I didn't know *whether *they were coming to pick me up"

"I took a cab because I didn't know *whether *they would come to pick me up"

ma preferisco la prima.


----------



## housecameron

Parergon said:


> In Italian you may say: Pensavo che sarebbe arrivato ieri, ma è arrivato questa mattina.


 
"I thought (that) he would arrive yesterday but he arrived this morning"

I'd also say: _pensavo che arrivasse ieri, ma è arrivato stamattina.
_


----------



## reveur78

Grazie mille, davvero illuminante!


----------



## Donsez

É giusto dire "Pensavo che fosse arrivato" ?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Donsez said:


> É giusto dire "Pensavo che fosse arrivato" ?


Certamente sì. Anzi, è l'unica forma corretta in italiano.


----------



## fdelnero

Una banalità di grammtica che vorrei chiarire:

Si usa:
"I thought he would come" (Yesterday I thought that tomorrow he would come)
Se ci si riferisce al futuro

"I thought he would have come" (Yesterday I thought that 2 days ago he would have come)
Se si riferisce al passto rispetto a quando ho pensato

Ma se ci si riferisce al futuro rispetto a quando ho pensato ma al passato rispetto ad adesso?
"Ieri ho pensato che 2 ore fa sarebbe venuto"

1. Yesteraday I thought that 2 hours ago he would come
2. Yesterday I thought that 2 hours ago he would have come

Grazie


----------



## Benzene

Ciao!
Io traduco  normalmente con la seconda impostazione:"Yesterday I thought that 2 hours ago he would have come"Bye.
Benzene

"


----------



## licinio

Tutto quello che dal passato si riferisce ad un futuro va in _present conditional _e non importa dove cade questo futuro rispetto al presente_:_

I thought he would come.

Quando questa previsione è irreale, perché non si è realizzata, si usa il _past conditional:_

I thought he would have come (but he missed the train)
I thought he would have come (if he'd had the time).

Correggetemi se sbaglio.


----------



## Benzene

licinio said:


> Tutto quello che dal passato si riferisce ad un futuro va in _present conditional _e non importa dove cade questo futuro rispetto al presente_:_
> 
> I thought he would come.
> 
> Quando questa previsione è irreale, perché non si è realizzata, si usa il _past conditional:_
> 
> I thought he would have come (but he missed the train)
> I thought he would have come (if he'd had the time).
> 
> Correggetemi se sbaglio.



Ciao licinio!

Condivido in pieno!

Bye.
Benzene


----------



## TrentinaNE

fdelnero said:


> 1. Yesteraday I thought that 2 hours ago he would come
> 2. Yesterday I thought that 2 hours ago he would have come


Neither option sounds like standard (or even colloquial) English to me.    I don't understand the relative times that you are referring to.  You thought something yesterday that you don't think today?  You thought something yesterday about something that would happen today?  Perhaps it would be clearer if you provided the Italian version.  

Elisabetta


----------



## fdelnero

Benzene, condividi in pieno ma hai scritto l'esatto contrario nel tuo post..


----------



## fdelnero

Per TrentinaNe:

La triviale traduzione è:

Ieri pensavo che sarebbe venuto due ore fa.


Il punto che non si capisce è se si usa would have ogni volta che ci si riferisce al passato (rispetto a quando si parla), o lo si usa solo se ci si riferisce al passato rispetto a quando si è pensato.

Quindi:

Ieri pensavo che sarebbe venuto due giorni fa.
Yesterday I thought that he would have come 2 days ago

Ieri pensavo che sarebbe venuto domani
Yesteday I thought that he would come tomorrow

Ieri pensavo che sarebbe venuto due ore fa
??????????????????????????????????????

CHIARO?


----------



## TrentinaNE

- I'm speaking today about something I thought yesterday.
- Going back to yesterday, what is it I thought then? That he would have arrived two hours ago, with reference to the actual time now, when I am speaking about yesterday? Then for clarity, I think we'd use the actual time, i.e., it's currently 4 p.m. and I thought he would have arrived two hours ago, or by 2 p.m.

If so, you could say (at 4 pm today):

_Yesterday I thought he would have arrived by 2 p.m. today._

But even this sounds a bit odd hanging out there on its own. It suggests that something changed to alter my expectations between yesterday and now.

Elisabetta


----------



## housecameron

Ieri pensavo che sarebbe venuto due ore fa??
Ieri pensavo che sarebbe venuto due giorni fa??
Ma che costruzioni sono?


----------



## fdelnero

Sono disperato....


So che le costruzioni sembrano strane, ma è solo per capire quando si usa would o would have.

La domanda è:

Si usa "I thought he would arrive" se ci riferisce al futuro rispetto a quando si parla (cioè ora) o se ci si riferisce al futuro rispetto a quando si è pensato? 


esempio 
OGGI è il 24 settembre.
Il 20 settembre ho incontrato il mio amico Mario e parlavamo di quando Chiara sarebbe tornata dalle vacanze.


Caso 1. Parlando con Mario avevamo pensato che Chiara sarebbe arrivata il 25
           In questo caso uso "We thought Chiara would arrive on the 25th"

Caso 2.  Parlando con Mario pensavamo che Chiara sarebbe arrivata arrivata il 22

In questo caso che uso? "We thought she would arrive on the 22nd?" o "We thought she would have arrived on the 22nd?"


CIAO


----------



## MünchnerFax

fdelnero said:


> La domanda è:
> 
> Si usa "I thought he would arrive"
> se ci riferisce al futuro rispetto a quando si parla (cioè ora) *No*
> o se ci si riferisce al futuro rispetto a quando si è pensato? *Sì*



Nel tuo esempio, si usa in ogni caso:
_We thought she would arrive on the 22nd/25th._


----------



## TrentinaNE

Scroll down to section 4. here and see if it helps. 

Elisabetta


----------



## fdelnero

Grazie.

Ora è finalmente chiaro


----------



## housecameron

Comunque in italiano il _fa_ va sostituito da _prima_ (2 giorni prima del previsto = 2 days earlier than scheduled).
Ciao


----------



## fdelnero

Per housecameron.

Il _fa _va benissimo dato che è riferito al presente (2 giorni fa, 2 ore fa rispetto ad adesso).

La logica voleva essere la stessa rispetto a quella degli altri due casi che ho scritto in seguito, in cui ho usato delle date per rendere il concetto più chiaro.



CIAO


----------

